

There's a hole in my abstraction, dear Liza, dear Liza - showsover
http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2010/07/29/there-s-a-hole-in-my-abstraction-dear-liza-dear-liza.aspx

======
dtech
This is missing a (2010) tag.

Unexpected problem coming from a naïve "optimization". Shows that sometimes
it's better to just leave code as simple as possible rather than implementing
"clever" optimizations.

Especially in something so fundamental as the base class for all Sets in the
collections framework.

